# Rocky Mountain x Arabian COOL COLOR!



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I am going to guess liver chestnut with flaxen. His legs do appear darker, but you can see how they are not black right above the hoof, they are chestnut colored. So liver chestnut with flaxen. Not silves because silver only expresses on black. Very cute!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I disagree. I am fairly sure he is a silver brown. His legs have that dusty shade to them that I would associate with silver, and his mane and tail just don't seem right for chestnut. They are far more like that which I would expect on a "big" horse (that isn't a Gypsy) and has silver. 

Disclaimer: These pictures are not amazing for judging colour, so my opinion is based entirely on them and may be changed upon presentation of new pictures.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

His mane and tailhave flaxen in them, and like Chiila said, a silvery black in in. I agree his legs are more silvery instead of black or bay points. Here is a picture I lightened up to get rid of the shadows on it. Sadly, I would take new pictures but he is a donkey looking horse right now with his winter coat :b


http://db.tt/EpChoajC


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I agree with Chiilaa. His legs give it away as it would be extremely unlikely to see the darkening on his legs. The only other time I've seen that is on an Appaloosa colt Shay-la owned who couldn't make up his mind if he was bay or chestnut but Appaloosa's are NOTORIOUS color bandits. He was sold before we ever tested or figured it out. 

I've also never really seen flaxen only partially color out a mane and tail - its typically all or nothing I do believe. This horses mane and tail has the same sort of streaking we see on a silver buckskin filly our friend owns where her mane is highlights of black and white and her black tail has a white **** stripe down it. 

He's very very gorgeous either way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

What color are sire and dam?


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sire I believe is chestnut, but I do not. Dam is, I am assuming, the Rocky Mountain Chocolate


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I agree with Chiilaa. His legs give it away as it would be extremely unlikely to see the darkening on his legs. The only other time I've seen that is on an Appaloosa colt Shay-la owned who couldn't make up his mind if he was bay or chestnut but Appaloosa's are NOTORIOUS color bandits. He was sold before we ever tested or figured it out.
> 
> I've also never really seen flaxen only partially color out a mane and tail - its typically all or nothing I do believe. This horses mane and tail has the same sort of streaking we see on a silver buckskin filly our friend owns where her mane is highlights of black and white and her black tail has a white **** stripe down it.
> 
> ...



Thank you very, very much! It has been a hassle trying to decide his color. I really wish I had some magical person to just name the color and be done! I'm guessing, with what people have been saying about the silvering, that he has silver in him! Which is a wow factor to me since I had no idea about the special colors and stuff.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

There are tests for silver . For $25 you could know for sure. And there is a name if that is what he is (which I am not convinced of). It would be called Silver Brown


----------

